# IBD in full swing



## Dreamcatcher32 (Nov 12, 2013)

I typically have constipation, mainly due to pelvic floor dysfunction. Now everything has swung in the other direction and though I don't go too often (2x) per day, everything is diarrhea. This has been going on for a month and I'm dehydrated and have no energy. Any diarrhea meds I have to take to excess and in doing that, I instantly become constipated. Is there a diarrhea med or herb that will 'firm' things up but won't constipate? And trust me, I have tried everything diet-wyse. I feel like I could eat cement and my body would liquify it.


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

Have you tried everything diet-wise? Including Aglaee Jacob's elimination diet? What about psyllium? That one may help for both D and C when it works.


----------



## Bitsmart (Oct 18, 2015)

I use psyllium (marketed as meta mucil). It is often has a noticeable positive affect. I have found that sulfates are a negative ibs trigger so I stay away from Wine and dried fruit


----------



## Shabbygreencat (Aug 9, 2018)

My doctor told me Konsyl fiber firms things up, not sure, maybe. My results are inconsistent.


----------

